# أسئلة الأعضاء و ردودهم. .



## نسمة عرابى (9 أغسطس 2008)

*استفسار عن قسم هندسه الطيران*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة......
انا طالبة فى هندسة عين شمس,,و رايحة سنة اولى:7:بس كنت عايزة اعرف قسم طيران بياخد من كاااااااااام؟؟؟؟ و ينفع اصلأ ااحول ولا لأ ,,,,ياريت بجد حد يساعدنى.....
ميرسى...:56:


----------



## نسمة عرابى (9 أغسطس 2008)

........فى جامعة القاهرة يعنى
هو محدش معبرنى لية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (14 أغسطس 2008)

على فكره ادام القسم الى انتى عايزاه مش موجود فى كليتك 

بنفع تحولى وتقريبا القسم بياخد من جيد او مقبول انا مش عارف با الظبط 

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## TURBOFAN (15 أغسطس 2008)

طيران بياخد من مقبول وممكن تكون شايل مادتين كمان بص على الله تنجحوا


----------



## عرفات الحلوانى (17 أغسطس 2008)

_:14:ارجو الرد بسرعه قبل ما يقفلوا باب تغيير الرغبات:55:_
استفسار
انا ان شاء الله لسه هروح هندسه القاهره 
وبصراحه داخلها علشان قسم الطيران
لكن كتير قالولى تحب حاجه وتشتغل حاجه تانيه
ايه رايكم افضل وهلاقى شغل ولا اروح عين شمس احسن
_ارجو الرد بسرعه قبل ما يقفلوا باب تغيير الرغبات_


----------



## باعوضة الحميري (18 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الكريم / أي رغبة تريدها غير الطيران ؟ قسم الطيران من افضل الرغبات 
ومن رأيي الاّ تغير الطيران 
 وموفق إنشاء _الله_


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (19 أغسطس 2008)

يا جماعة الشغل فى شركات الطيران مش صعب زى مالناس متصورة


----------



## محمود معوض (21 أغسطس 2008)

*الرد الصحيح*

السلام عليكم
انا المهندس محمود معوض خريج قسم طيان 2007 و اعمل حاليا في شركة مصر للطيران للصيانة . 
ممكن تحول لقسم طيران بعد اعدادي من اي كليه هندسه على مستوي الجمهوريه لانه مش موجود غير في هندسه القاهرة , و بأي تقدير بس المهم تكون طالع صافي من اعدادي يعني مش معاك مواد .
اما من حيث الشغل فهو كويس الى حد ما و لكن للبنات صعب شويه لان مصر للطيران فيها شركة الصيانة و الصيانة مش بتاخد بنات . 
و بكده يكون المكان الوحيد للبنات في مصر للطيران هو قطاع التدريب .


----------



## virtualknight (22 أغسطس 2008)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## غاويها من زمان (26 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب فى هندسة طيران الفرقة التانية وكنت محول من جامعة تانية 
وشرط التحويل هو الحصول على تقدير جيد جدا .
وبالتوفيق يا بشمهندسه .


----------



## الكوكب الازرق (8 سبتمبر 2008)

*أبغي مساعدة عاجلة*

السلام عليكم 
شهر مبارك وكل عام وانتم بخير
أبغي أعرف هل دراسة هندسة الطيران في جامعة UTMفي ماليزيا قوية علما بان التخصصmechanic-aeronautic engineering)
ومالفرق بينه وبين aeronautic engineeringفقط
وهل هناك فرق بين مهندس الطيران وبين ميكانيكي هندسة الطيران


----------



## virtualknight (12 سبتمبر 2008)

اين ردود الأعضاء


----------



## الكوكب الازرق (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ياجماعة ابغي مساعده بسرعه بس يبدو انها طالت مرة
من لديه معلومة ارجو ان يفيدني


----------



## الحلم الحقيقي (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*لكل مهندس فاهم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تقبل الله صيامكم واعمالكم في هذا الشهر الكريم 
ارجوا المساعدة 
انى ابحث في موضوع مهم لدي وهو موضوع السيطرة على الطرق الخارجية والاليات والمركبات او السفن في البحار وغيرها التي تمر خلال هذه الطرق عن طريق الـ (gps) وجميع الاجهزة المستخدمة في هذا المجال وخصوصا مجال الزمن الحقيقي ،،،
ارجو مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع من قبيل مواقع وكتب ومن استطيع ان استشيره في هذا الموضوع ، من اين استطيع ان اشتري الاجهزة اللازمة وكيف افتح اشتراك مع الاقمار الاصطناعية ،،، صحيح انا اطلب الكثير لكن ليس لدي احد ان استشيره واحب ان احصل على اول خطوة صحيحه بالاتجاه الصحيح ، ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير....


----------



## كوديمي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*ممكن تساعدوني*

اريد ان اصمم طائرة هليكوبتر ماهي المواد التي احتاجها او المواد الي تقدر تساعدني السوال الثاني ايهما اصعب تصميم هليكوبتر ولا طائرة نفاثة


----------



## الطيار عبدو (23 سبتمبر 2008)

كم حجم الطائرة


----------



## كوديمي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*ممكن*

اريد ان اصمم طائره هليكوبتر كبيرة لاني اعشق طائرات المروحية بس من وين اجيب المواد الي اصنع منها


----------



## virtualknight (26 سبتمبر 2008)

لا ادري كيف يمكنك الأشتراك في هذه الخدمة.... فعلى حد علمي هذه الخدمة حقوقها لدى الولايات المتحدة وتشترك فيها العديد من الشركات حول العالم ولم اسمع عن افراد يمكنهم الأشتراك فيها على حدة.....اسف لأنه لم افيدك بجديد


----------



## ط ي ر (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،،
خدمة الـ Gps مقدمة من وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية وتعتمد على 24 قمر صناعي منتشرة في المدارات والخدمة الآن مجانية ومتاحه للجميع كما ترى في السيارات الجديدة وأجهزة الجوال كلها تستفيد من خدمة تحديد المواقع مجاناً وفي السابق كانت الخدمة متاحه فقط للولايات المتحدة والطائرات والسفن على حد علمي وأرجوا إني أفدتك بمعلوماتي البسيطة عن هذه الخدمة ,,,, وشكراً لك


----------



## الكوكب الازرق (7 أكتوبر 2008)

يا جماعه يا مهندسين ياياياياياايا
مفيش حد فيكم يعرف هذه المعلومه 
يارب سترك:59:


----------



## هميكونى تسعة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

يا بشمهندس هندسة الطيران هى عبارة عن هندسة ميكانيكا الطيران وهى نفس دراسة قسم الميكانيكا العامة و لكن يضاف عليها بعض الكورسات فى محركات الطائرة و مهندس الطيران يتم تخصيصه فى طائرة معينة.
ولكن عن الجامعة فى ماليزيا لا افتى فيها لانى بصراحة لا اعرفها .
والله الموفق و ربنا يكرمك الى الخير ان شاء الله.


----------



## علي عوقل (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*help*

i need manual solution of flight stability and automatic control , Nelson, 2nd edition


----------



## المتابع عن كثب (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*استفسار مهم*

انا مهندس ميكانيك اريد ان اعرف ما هي اهم المواضيع التي علي ان ادرسها لكي استطيع ان اصمم وابني طائرة خاصة بي وما هي اهم الكتب في كل موضوع (يعني مثلا في الايروداينمك ما هي افضل الكتب وهكذا) وما هي الفصول التي يجب ان اقراها في كل كتاب و لو امكن ان تمدوني بهذه الكتب و بمحاضرات مرئية لشرح هذه المواضيع


----------



## tariqsamer (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك على الخطوة الهامة 
تحتاج الى الكثير من الكتب وسوف ارسلها ان شاء الله في حال توفرها


----------



## عبدالله الهندى (13 أكتوبر 2008)

Check the following link of th UTM web site:
http://web.utm.my/tncap/images/stories/KST/Dip%20Kej%20Mekanikal%20_Aeronautik_[2].pdf


----------



## عبدالله الهندى (13 أكتوبر 2008)

يستحسن ان تجد جامعة بها باكالوريس هندسة طيران وبعدها انشاءالله تجلس لامتحان الرخصة فى ان تصبح مهندس طيران.


----------



## ابراهيموفيتش مصر (14 أكتوبر 2008)

اولا يا بشمهندسة لازم توضحي ........
تقصدي طيران بري ولا بحري ولا جوي


----------



## المتابع عن كثب (15 أكتوبر 2008)

للرفع رفع الله قدر من يجيب على الاستفسار


----------



## المتابع عن كثب (18 أكتوبر 2008)

في انتظار الاجابة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم . . . أنت تعبر الجسر الصحيح بإذن الله . . . 
لقد ناقشنا انشغالات مماثلة في هذا الموضوع
*نقاش علمي حول بناء طائرة باشراف المهندس شيراد الجزائر*


----------



## المتابع عن كثب (18 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي شيراد انا اطلعت على الموضوع ولكني لم افهم كل ما اطلبه اخي هو ان تعطوني المواضيع لتي يجب ان ادرسها
لكي استطيع تصميم طائرتي الخاصة يعني اخي ماذا يلزمني من العلوم الميكانيكية فانا الان اقرا كتب عن الايرو داينمك هل هناك غيرها من العلوم الازمة وما اسماء اهم الكتب في كل علم وهل علي قرائة كل الفصول ام ان علي التركيز على فصول معينة وان كان هناك كتب تختصر عليك الطريق وتعلمك كيف يمكنك التصميم مباشرة فلو امكن ان تحملها اخي على اي موقع للتحميل لاني عندي مشكلة في التحميل من المنتدى وشكرا اخي على اهتمامك


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (19 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخي هذة كتب الدكتور روسكام

http://rapidshare.com/files/36308462...e_design_1.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/36308564...e_design_2.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/36308643...e_design_3.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/36308639...e_design_4.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/36308494...e_design_5.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/36308666...e_design_6.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/36308525...e_design_7.pdf

رجاءا إقرأها بتمعن فستجد ما يهمك . . . 
أنا شخصيا صممت طائرة بالإعتماد على أسلوب المقارنة بين الخصائص . . . الأمر نجح نسبيا . . . لكن بعد دراسة كتب روسكام و إعادة الحسابات حسب ما تقتضية المعادلات و المعايير التي أتت بها الكتب عرفت مدى صوابي في بعض القياسات ومدي خطإي في أخرى . . .


----------



## المتابع عن كثب (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي شيراد رغم اني كنت احبذ ان ترفعها على موقع اخر غير الربيد شير الى انك كفيت ووفيت


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 أكتوبر 2008)

للأمانة لست أدري حقيقة من قام برفعها . . . شكر الله له صنيعه


----------



## Space (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا عضو جديد ومحتاج الى مساعدة*

انا بحاجة ماسة الى مصدر حول (الآيرو دينامك ) يوضح فيه من خلال رسومات بيانية تأثير الهواء على الاشكال الهندسية في الانفاق الهوائية وقالو لي تجدها في قسم هندسة الطائرات.
.
.
..............شاكراً تعاونكم معي ..............اخوكم:60::57:


----------



## سامح الفيومى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

ادخل مكتبة هندسة الطيران وحمل كتاب aerodynamics وستجد فيه ما تريد


----------



## سامح الفيومى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

لينك تحميل الكتاب اللى انت عايزهhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104869.html


----------



## سامح الفيومى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

مكتبه هندسة الطيران جامعة القاهره او المكتبه الكبرى بالكليه ستجد بها الكتاب


----------



## سامح الفيومى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندسنا الفاضل شيراد على طريقة روسكام


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (4 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أنا الآن أعكف على ترجمة المهم من كتب روسكام إلا العربية (أنا مفرنس نوعا ما . . . ) 
للمتابعة إلتحقوا على موضوع 







نقاش علمي حول بناء طائرة باشراف المهندس شيراد الجزائر


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (4 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي المتابع عن كثب يمكنك الانضمام الينا في نقاش علمي حول بناء طائرة باشراف المهندس شيراد 
يعني .
بدلا من الكتب اخونا شيراد سوف يمدنا بالصافي اي الخلاصة التي تحتاج اليها


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي هذة كتب الدكتور روسكام
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/36308462...e_design_1.pdf
> ...



اخي الكريم شيراد عندما قمت بتصميم الطائرة شيراد 1 كيف عرفت بانها قد نجحت نسبيا اي ما الذي رايتة او شعرت به لكي تعلم هذا ...وذلك قبل ان تعيد حساباتك حسب كتب روسكام


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (4 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ما هي اسماء كل البرامج التي تحتاجون اليها لكي تصمموا الطائرات ( التي تستعملها انت اخي شيراد )
وهل يمكن تنزيلها .


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ثانيا :_ ما هي انواع اساليب التصميم وهل نحن سنعتمد على اسلوب التصميم بالمقارنة فقط ام ماذا ؟


----------



## eng_ sindbad (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*ارجو المساعدة بشدة*

انا طالب بكارليوس فى قسم هندسة الهندسة القوى الميكانيكية ومشروع تخرجى هو : 

Design of turbojet engine​Using turbocharger​​واريد من اى مهندس عندة معلومات عن المشروع ان يفيدنى بها ​​​​خاصة عن هذة المواضيع ​​​​selecting turbocharger​​​​design of  compressor and turbine​​​​ Design of combustion chamber​​​​وشكرا لكم ونرجو المساعدة ​​​​


----------



## مهندس أول (11 نوفمبر 2008)

يمكنك وبكل بساطة الحصول على المعلومات التي تريدها عن هندسة الطيران عن طريق موقع ناسا لأبحاث الفضاء


----------



## حسن قاسم العزاوي (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*فد سؤال لمهندسين الطائرات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد اعرف ما اذا كانت الطائرة الairbus A300 تحتوي على خدمة الانترنيت وطرازات الطائرات التي تحتوي على نظام الانترنيت بداخلها ارجو الاجابة على سؤالي باي جواب ممكن تفيدنا بي 

وشكرا

اخوكم المهندس
حسن قاسم


----------



## م.saad (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*ارجوالمساعده*

السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
عندي استفسار وارجو المساعده
اذا كنت حاصل على شهدة دبلوم قوى كهرب هل بي امكاني اني اكمل هندسة طيران 
بي شهادتي الاولى دبلوم قوى كهرب 
وارجو من الاخوان ان يفيدوني بكل ماعندهم

وشاكرأ لكم جهودكم


----------



## حسن قاسم العزاوي (22 نوفمبر 2008)

يمعودين اي جواب 
اكو هيج شي لو ماكو
any think :83:


----------



## اوبان (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*اريد الجواب من الجميع*

انا طالب هندسة ميكاترونكس سنة ثالثة واحب الطائرات 
اذا غيرت تخصصي الى الات حرارية وهيدرولوكية هل يعطيني فرصة اكبر للعمل في مجال الطائرات اكثر من الميكاترونكس !


----------



## ghareebi (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*سؤال هام جدا*

المهندسون :
حياكم الله ...........
ماذا تعرفون عن flight simulator ؟
كيف ومن ماذا يصنع وأين يمكن الحصول على القطع وطريقة تركيبها ؟
وما تطبيقاته ؟
.................................. !​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (26 نوفمبر 2008)

flight simulation محاكى الطيران يستخدم فى تعليم الطيارين على الطرازات المختلفه حيث ان كل طراز له محاكى مختلف ويماثله لعبة او برنامج flight simulator فهو يسمح لك باختيار الطائره التى ترغب الطيران بها وتختار المطار و خط الرحله والمطارت الاضطراريه والركاب والوقود ويعطيك معلومات عن الجو وكأنك تقود طائره حقيقيه ولكن لا اعرف ماذا تقصد هل الحقيقى الموجود فى مصر للطيران فى قطاع التدريب وهو يقدر بالملايين ام اللعبه على الكمبيوتر وفى البيت


----------



## سامح الفيومى (26 نوفمبر 2008)

يمكنك تحميل البرنامج flight simulator من الموقع المخصص وهو حوالى 4 جيجا ثم تسطيبه وبعدها ممكن تشترى fly wheel او joystick والحقه بالجهاز وعرفه على البرنامج ثم اطفىء اضاءه الحجره وعيش فى سماء الطيران


----------



## ghareebi (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حياك الله باش مهندس
بل أقصد المحاكي الحقيقي
المستخدم في تعليم الطيارين


----------



## ghareebi (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*طلب هام*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السادة المهندسون :
كيف الوصول إلى هذه الكتب:

FS Design Studio V3.5 (FSX/FS2004)
Instrument Flying For Flight Simulator Pilots
Custom Panel Designer
*Glass Simming: Garmin 100*


----------



## virtualknight (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اين الردود ؟؟؟ لايوجد تفاعل


----------



## حسن قاسم العزاوي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

virtualknight قال:


> اين الردود ؟؟؟ لايوجد تفاعل



تسلم يا ورد على الرد 
واني رح ارد على الموضوع بخبر يكول 
بدات شركات الطيران الان باضافة خدمة الانترنيت على متن طئراتها لاتاحة الفرصة للمسافرين الاتصال بالانترنيت خلال الرحلة حيث تحتفل خطوط طيران لوفتهانزا و شركة فوجيتسو سيمنز بأول تجربة من نوعها في العالم يوم 15 يناير الجاري، حيث يتم إطلاق أول طائرة من طراز بوينج 400-747 تقدم خدمة الإنترنت واسع التردد و التي تتمتع بسرعة عالية لأنها تتصل بالقمر الصناعي مباشرة. هذه الخدمة تعطي الراكب إمكانية الدخول على الإنترنت لأول مرة و هو محلق في السماء عن طريق حاسبات فوجيتسو سيمنز المحمولة.

سوف تتم تجربة هذه الخدمة و التي تمت تسميتها فلاي نت FlyNet على خط الطيران فرانكفورت/واشنطن لمدة ثلاث أشهر حيث تقدم لوفتهانزا 50 جهازاً محمولاً من طراز فوجيتسو سيمنز LIFEBOOK S6010 على سبيل الاستعارة لركابها. هذا الجهاز المحمول من فوجيتسو سيمنز يعد أفضل اختيار لمثل هذا النوع من خدمات الاتصالات بالأجهزة المحمولة, فإلى جانب أنه يعد من أصغر الأجهزة المحمولة المطروحة في الأسواق, فهو مزود أيضا بمعالج قوي من طراز MobileIntel Pentium III-M مما يجعله الاختيار الأمثل للاتصالات اللاسلكية المحمولة، بالإضافة إلى شاشة عرض بمساحة 13,3 بوصة من نوع TFT-XGA وبطارية بطاقة عملية مدتها 6 ساعات و شبكة اتصال محلية مدمجة مما يسمح باستخدام الإنترنت فائق السرعة عن طريق الأقمار الصناعية.


لوفتهانزا تخطط لتوفير الإنترنت واسع التردد عن طريق أجهزة فوجيتسو سيمنز في صالات الاستراحة و المغادرة الخاصة بها في المطارات على مستوى العالم في المستقبل القريب.


لتجنب الموضوعات التي قد تثار حول تأمين المعلومات التي تحفظ أو تمر من خلال كل هذه الأجهزة المحمولة سوف يقوم الجهاز بمسح كل المعلومات الإضافية به تلقائيا و ذلك بمجرد إعادة تشغيله. هذا و سوف تتم عملية شحن البطاريات الخاصة بالأجهزة عند الهبوط وعلى جانب آخر سيتواجد طاقم فني على متن الطائرة في مرحلة التجربة الأولى (3 أشهر) للإجابة على كافة التساؤلات الجديدة.


----------



## حسن قاسم العزاوي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*خدمة الإنترنت تصل لركاب الطائرات اليابانية*

هذا خبر منقول عن جريدة الرياض تقول فيه:
طوكيو - أ.ش.أ:
وفرت شركة الطيران اليابانية (جال) لمسافريها بين طوكيو وباريس خدمة جديدة بحيث يستطيع المسافر الاتصال بشبكة الانترنت من داخل الطائرة وذلك في الدرجة الأولى والدرجة التجارية الاقتصادية. 
وتقدم الشركة اليابانية خدمتها الجديدة على متن طائراتها وفقا للمدة الزمنية التي يستغرقها المسافر في اتصاله بالانترنت أي حوالي 15 يورو لمدة ثلاث ساعات و20 يورو من ثلاث إلى ست ساعات و30 يورو فيما فوق ذلك.


----------



## زهرة الاوركيد (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*سؤال لأهل الاختصاص وارجو المساعده*

السلام عليكم
سؤالي هو لماذا يتم استخدام البرشام لربط اجزاء الطائرات؟
ولماذا لايتم استعمال اللحام لاجل الربط؟

ارجو الرد ....تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## م.saad (30 نوفمبر 2008)

رد يشباب ممكن لوسمحتورد


----------



## vendetta (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*سيارات وجرارات حلوان (تعليم صناعى )*

هو انا مش متخصص ولكن هاوى فى المجال فلو سمحتى انى اجاوب ولعله يطلع صح 

اعتقد والله اعلم لانى شوفت الكلام ده على air bus وغيرها من الطيرات بيتم الربط بمسامير وتحت كل مسمار washer (ورده) 
أما بالنسبه للحام متهئلى ان هانحلم بمعدن مختلف يعنى معدنين مختلفين ممكن يكون ليهم تاثير كهربى سلبى او كده 
وكمان انا شفت الاجزاء كتيره ومتقسمه حتت صغيره كمان وكلها متثبته بنفس طريقه المسامير فممكن يكون المسامير اسهل وأمن لان عمر اللحام مايضمن التصاق 100% مهما كان اللى بيلحم وعلى فكره فى ورشه خاصه بالـ Structure لازم تعمل check على جسم الطياره كله بعد الهبوط وفى مرحلة الصيانه لان لو صدمه طيور Bird strike لازم طبعا يتفك الجزء حسب الماينوال ويتم التركيب فطريقه اللحام غير مجديه ومحتاجه اداوات لكن المسامير اسهل 

معلهش انا حاولت اجتهد بس ياريت اكون افدتك والله تعالى اعلى واعلم


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*أرجو المساعدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني الكرام
ممكن مساعدة في بحث مبسط عن المطارات
وياريت يكون باللغة الإنجليزية وميكونش كتاب
وحبذا لو كان الملف word


----------



## زهرة الاوركيد (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للمساعده لكن انا بحاجه لمعلومات اكثر.....


----------



## ghareebi (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أنا أتحدث عن تصميم المحاكي وليس عن اللعبة
وشكرا


----------



## abdulrahman777 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*افيدونا يا اهل العلم*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
معروف الدراسة في الاردن سنة ونصف دبلوم
اما في الهند فهي ثلاث سنوات مع العلم ان اخر سنة ترايننق 
حيث انك تقوم بدراسة القسمين افيونكس وميكانك
فما الفرق من ناحية العمل 
ولك جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## virtualknight (5 ديسمبر 2008)

نعم سيدتي الفاضلة يفضل استخدام البرشام لسهولة التفكيك والربط من جديد لأن اللحام يخلق وضع جديد لا يمكن إاعادته لما قبل اللحام في حين اننا قد نكون احيانا بحاجة ماسة لفك جزء معين من الطائرة لأغراض الصيانة الدورية وعند إيجاد شيء معطوب او عاطل قد يكون من الأسهل تبديل الجزء التالف فقط أو حتى تصليحه ومسألة الربط بالبرشام تسهل من هذا العملية وعلى العكس فاللحام يعقدها لصعوبة الوصول الى الجزء المصاب او المعطوب...أي أن الموضوع بإختصار هو موضوع جدوى اقتصادية بحت.


----------



## virtualknight (5 ديسمبر 2008)

أين تفاعل الأخوة الأعضاء؟؟؟


----------



## mnci (5 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى الكريم ما الذى تريده تحديدا فى الحديث عن المطارات اى النواحى الهندسية


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (6 ديسمبر 2008)

أي شيء ياغالي
أي معلومات


----------



## alghrooob (9 ديسمبر 2008)

اذا كنت تقصد المحاكي فهو يعتمد اعتماد كلي على انظمة هيدرو ليك معقده ومرتبطه بعضها البعض بكمبيوتر مبرمج لجميع الحركات وتدار عن طريق عدة كمبيوترات خارجيه تتحكم في الجو العام داخل الكبينه والمطار وطريق الرحله وما شابه ذلك من الظروف الخارجيه ويكلف ملايين الدولارات حسب نوع الطائره 
معلومه
( لكل طائره مشبه خاص فيها ولا يمكن استخدامه لطائره اخرى)


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (9 ديسمبر 2008)

الله المستعان
مفي خالص
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههه


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 ديسمبر 2008)

سوف تجد مرادكم فى قسم الهندسه المدنيه فى هندسة المطارات


----------



## Very Little Engine (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساعدة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.

في الحقيقة يا أخوان أنا لي أكثر من ثلاثة أيام و أنا أبحث عن حلول مشكلة تآكل أجزاء الطائرات لأن أنا أريد أن أعمل بحث عن مشكلة تآكل أجزاء الطائرات. لذلك أتمنى من لديه خبرة في هذه المشكلة أن يفيدني بالحلول و أجره على الله. *(الله يجزاكم بالخير)*


----------



## virtualknight (12 ديسمبر 2008)

اين التفاعل من قبل الأعضاء؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالله الهندى (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على السؤال وشكرا على الاجابة.
السؤال موجه الى متخصص فى الانترنت(هل الانترنت يعمل بالطائرة؟)
وليس لمهندسى الطيران


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
إرتأينا ان نظم جميع أسئلة الأعضاء و ردودهم على موضوع واحد لتتسنى المتابعة و الرد و لتكون قائمة المواضيغ أكثر نفعا و فعالية


----------



## حسوما (21 ديسمبر 2008)

اريد ان اكمل دراستي الجامعية في تونس هندسة طيران واريد معرفة رسوم التسجيل وكم عام للتخرج وهل راح اظمن وظيفه في اي مكان في العالم بشهادة البكاليريوس التونسيه حسوما من مكه


----------



## اوبان (9 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب هندسة ميكاترونكس سنة ثالثة .
هل بامكاني بعد انهائي الدراسة العمل في الطائرات علما ان من شروط جامعتنا التدريب لمدة ستة اشهر في السنة الرابعة في المانيا قبل الدخول للسنة الخامسة.
شكرا لكم


----------



## F.Eng (5 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
انا طالب ( مصرى ) فى تانية ثانوى .. و عايش فى الكويت
و كنت عاوز ( ان شاء الله ) ادخل طيران .. و عندى شوية اسئلة

- هل لازم اجيب مجموع هندسة عشان ادخلها .. ولا حتى لو جبت اقل ممكن أدخلها ( على اعتبار انها مش موجودة غير فى هندسة القاهرة و لها مصاريف غير باقى هندسة ) ؟
- هل المصاريف ( 10 - 13 الف ) شاملة السكن ولا لأ ؟
- هل الدراسة فيها صعبة .. و اية اكتر اقسامها لة فرص عمل ؟

Thnx a Lot ..


----------



## عامر12 (10 فبراير 2009)

احتاج جداول تعطي العلاقة بين النتالبي و درجة حرارة الهواء في المحرك النفاث اذا كان ذلك ممكنا و اكون لكم من الشاكريننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## Eng.AmR A (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحنه الله وبركاته 
لو تكرمتم عندى سؤال لاهل الخبرة .... 
هناك نوعات من مهندسى الطيران ( هياكل - محركات ) 
ايهما افضل وما مدى مجال العمل لكل منهم ؟
ارجو الافادة 
شكرا


----------



## Eng.AmR A (26 فبراير 2009)

لو سمحتم لو ممكن حد يفيدنى في نقطة عمل ( combarch chamber ) ؟ 
شكرا


----------



## ادور (27 فبراير 2009)

لكم كل التقدم والنجاح 
اذهب الي برامج التصميم


----------



## amd5 (17 مارس 2009)

السلام وعليكم

سؤال :

اعطوني اسماء انواع طائرات صغيرة يمكن تركيب كاميرا وجهاز ارسال عليها؟

ارجو الرد وعدم التطنيش


----------



## دليوتا (18 مارس 2009)

ارجوا مساعدتى 
انا مهندسه ميكانيكا قسم قوى
اود ان اعرف المواقع او اسماء الشركات و المصانع التى يمكن التقدم اليها لتدريبى او العمل فى هندسة الطيران او هندسة صناعة الطائرات
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حسني طلال العمري (24 مارس 2009)

للمشركه رقم 81
و عليكم السلام . هندسه الطاءرات فرع power plant تغطي ال محركات والمراوح وغلاف المحرك و التحكم به و انعكاس الدفع اما الهيكل الهواءيairfram لل ما تبقى من الطاءره بدون الالكتونيات اذ كنت تنوي العمل في الصيانه قيجب عليك ان تمشي على ساقين بان تحصل على الفرعين وتكون فرصك للتوظيف افضل


----------



## حسني طلال العمري (24 مارس 2009)

airframe and power plant are important subjects in aviation engineering and most of if not all aircraft licensed engineers take the two together and it is much easier to find employment with the airlines industry if you both . my advice to you take both subjects


----------



## حسني طلال العمري (24 مارس 2009)

الى رقم المشاركه 59
استعمال اللحام لربط اجزاء الطاءره غير مسموح وذالك ان اللحام يستعمل مصدر حراري على المعدن ويسبب تغيرات في انسياب جزءيات المعدن و يضعفه لذالك اللحام مقصور على ثصنيع القطعه اذا كانت هذه القطعه مركبه و يمكن معالجتها بفرن حراري و تسمح باجراء فحوص للتاكد من جودتها و اللحام في الطيران مقصور على لاحمين مرخصين لهم فحص مهاره كل 6 اشهر


----------



## حسني طلال العمري (31 مارس 2009)

الى مشاركه رقم 73
التاكل في المعادن موضوع واسع ولكن باختصار هو تفاعل بين ذرات المعدن المكشوفه الى الاوكسجين الي في الهواء يسبب في المعدن المكشوف للتاكسد تاكل في المعدن يضعفه وهذا التاكل يسما صدى لا يغني ولايسمن من جوع ومعالجه هذا النوع يكون بحجب المعدن عن الهواء وهناك نوع احر من التاكل يحصل بتلاصق معدنين مختلفين حيث تغزو الذرات المتلاصقه بعضها بعض ولذالك يجب عدم التلاصق المباشر بين معدنين مختلفين وشكرا


----------



## lovegloss (8 أبريل 2009)

ياجماعة احنا تعبنا من البحث عن شركة تدينا without type rating هل حد من الاخوة الله يباركله يقدر يدلنا على اي شركة تديهلنا سواء في مصر او اي دولة عربية ولا الدنيا هتقف على كده بعد ماخدنا البيسك ودرسنا في قسم الطيران 5 سنين


----------



## م/ مصطفي (16 أبريل 2009)

lovegloss قال:


> ياجماعة احنا تعبنا من البحث عن شركة تدينا without type rating هل حد من الاخوة الله يباركله يقدر يدلنا على اي شركة تديهلنا سواء في مصر او اي دولة عربية ولا الدنيا هتقف على كده بعد ماخدنا البيسك ودرسنا في قسم الطيران 5 سنين



*ان شاء الله يا بشمهندس الدنيا مش هتقف و لا حاجه ,, 
كل الحكايه ... محتاجين شويه صبــر 

ظهرت بعض الشركات اللي بتدي الـ Without لديها ,, مثل شركه ممفيـس 
و بتدفع 900 شهريا تقريبا , لكن انا مش بنصـح بالموضـوع دا لكذا سبب ...

اهمهم ,, ان الشهاده اللي بتديهالك اي شركه غير مصـر للطيران ,
بالنسبـه للـ Without طبعــا ...
بتكون غير معتمده من وزاره الطيران المدني , و غير معترف بيها !!! 

الكلام دا انا مش متاكد منه , لكن مهندس صديقي قالي الكلام دا 
هــذا و الله اعلـم 

لكن يا اخي مفيش احسن من الصبر , و احب اقول لكل من يقلقه هذا الموضوع 
ان هيجي يوم و كــل مهندسين الطيران الحاصلين علي شهاده الـ Without قبل اغلقها 
من شركه مصر للطيران ) هيكـونوا اتعينـوا وخلصـوا من البلد ,, 
و مي هيكون فاضـل الا المهندسين الغير حاصلين علي هذه الشهاده 
و بكده هتضطر الشركات تقبل المهندسين بدون الشهاده دي , 
او وزاره الطيران المدني هتجبر مصر للطيران علي فتح مجال الدراسه في شهاده الـ Without

لكن امتي هيجي الوقت دا ,,, الله اعلـــــــــم  
*​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (16 أبريل 2009)

f.eng قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> انا طالب ( مصرى ) فى تانية ثانوى .. و عايش فى الكويت
> و كنت عاوز ( ان شاء الله ) ادخل طيران .. و عندى شوية اسئلة
> 
> ...



*اولا : طبعا لازم تجيب مجمـوع كليه الهندسه عشان تقدر تتدخل كليه الهندسه عمـومـا و بعدها 
تخصص في قسـم الطيــران 
و بالنسبه لو مقدرتش تجيب مجمـوع هندسه القاهره , ابقي شوف تنسيق معهد هندسه و تكنولوجيا
الطيران في امبابه , لانه بياخد باقل من هندسه القاهره بعض الشي 
انما لو قليت في مجموعك عن هذه المعهد ,, فاعرف انه لا يمكنــك اطــلاقــا دخــول هندسه طيران 

ثانيا : المصــاريف شاملــه مصاريف السنه الدراسيـــه فقــــــــــــــط ,, و بالنسبه للاقامه ...
بتقدم طلب اشتراك في المدينه الجامعيه و دي ليها مصاريف رمزيه تانيه 

ثالثا : مفيــش قسم من اقسام الهندسه عمومـا سهــل !!! و لكن بردوا بقولك مفيش قسم صعـب !!!
الموضوع كليه يعتمد علي مدي حبــك للقسـم و اجتهادك فيه و اهتمامك ان يكون ليك مستقبل
باهــــــــر  

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  *​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (16 أبريل 2009)

دليوتا قال:


> ارجوا مساعدتى
> انا مهندسه ميكانيكا قسم قوى
> اود ان اعرف المواقع او اسماء الشركات و المصانع التى يمكن التقدم اليها لتدريبى او العمل فى هندسة الطيران او هندسة صناعة الطائرات
> و جزاكم الله كل خير



*شركات الطيران في مصر كتير , و لكن مش كلهم بيسمحـوا بالتدريب 
و طبعا الشركه الام في مصر , هي مصــر للطيــران 
و حضرتك تقدري تروحي لمكتب التدريب هناك و تقدمي طلب التدريب 
و هيتوافق عليه بسهوله ان شاء الله  

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  *​


----------



## almadfaee71 (24 أبريل 2009)

تحيه طيبه لكم اسئل عن كيفيه التقديم الى كلية الهندسه في امبابه لقسم هندسة الطائرات المدني لكوني انا خريج معهد اي حاصل على دبلوم بعد الثانويه بالفرع العلمي و ارغب بالتقديم الى الدراسه هندسة الطائرات لكوني ايضا اعمل في شركة طيران عربيه في قسم هندسة الطائرات و ارغب ان كمل دراستي لصبح مهندس طائرات فهل من الممكن ان ترشدوني الى الطريق الصحيح 

وشكرا
almadfaee71


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 أبريل 2009)

almadfaee71 قال:


> تحيه طيبه لكم اسئل عن كيفيه التقديم الى كلية الهندسه في امبابه لقسم هندسة الطائرات المدني لكوني انا خريج معهد اي حاصل على دبلوم بعد الثانويه بالفرع العلمي و ارغب بالتقديم الى الدراسه هندسة الطائرات لكوني ايضا اعمل في شركة طيران عربيه في قسم هندسة الطائرات و ارغب ان كمل دراستي لصبح مهندس طائرات فهل من الممكن ان ترشدوني الى الطريق الصحيح
> 
> وشكرا
> almadfaee71


*
اخي الكريم ,,,
 افهم من كلام حضرتك انك كنت ثانوي عام و بعد كده اخدت دبلوم من معهد ؟؟ 
ام انك مكنتش ثانوي عام و كنت ثانوي صنايع مثلا و بعد كده اخدت دبلوم ؟؟ 

لان الحالتين يفرقوا عن بعض ... عموما هقولك المفروض يتعمل في الحالتين :- 

في حاله انك كنت ثانوي عام و اخدت دبلوم ,,
في الحاله دي لازم تشوف مجموعك في ثانوي كان كام و هل يسمحلك بدخول هندسه الطيران في امبابه
و لا , و دا طبعا بيحدد حسب مكتب التنسيق

ثانيا : 
لو كنت ثانوي صنايع و اخدت دبلوم بعدها ,,
في الحاله دي لازم تشوف مجموعك في صنايع هل يسمحلك بدخول كليه الهندسه و لا 
و اعتقد انه تقديرك في صنايع المفروض انه لا يقل عن 85% عشان تقدر تتدخل كليه الهندسه عموما

اتنمي اني اكون فدتك و لو بالقليل  
و بالتوفيق​*


----------



## kamaTsho (5 مايو 2009)

ممكن بليز مساعدة من اى مهندس او طالب محترم من السادة الاعضاء .... انا طالب فى ثانوى صناعى انا جايب 95% ممكن اعرف لو ينفع ادخل معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران بامبابة ام لا وجميع الشروط الواجب توافرها انا مستعد من 1 الى مليون بليز مساعدة​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (6 مايو 2009)

kamatsho قال:


> ممكن بليز مساعدة من اى مهندس او طالب محترم من السادة الاعضاء .... انا طالب فى ثانوى صناعى انا جايب 95% ممكن اعرف لو ينفع ادخل معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران بامبابة ام لا وجميع الشروط الواجب توافرها انا مستعد من 1 الى مليون بليز مساعدة​



*اخي الكريم ,, 

هو انت ما شاء الله جايب مجمــوع فعلا جميــل جدا بالنسبه لصنايـع ,, 

بس هو انت كنت نظام 3 سنين و لا 5 سنين ؟ 

اعتقد ان كليات الهندسه بتقبل نظام 5 سنين فقط , و اذا كنت نظام 3 سنين فاعتقد انك لازم 
تعمل معادله سنتين , بس معرفش التفاصيل للاسف 

فلو كنت نظام 5 سنين , فانت لازم تشوف التنسيق بالنسبه لكليات الهندسه كام السنه دي 

هذا والله اعلم 

و ان شاء الله تكون زميــل عزيـز  *​


----------



## The Last Samurai (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ساده اعضاء المنتدى وكل من متواجد تحاتي الكم
عندي اسأله مدوختني واريدلي جاره
اني عراقي واريد ادرس طيران مدني بمصر يقبلون طلاب عراقيين
اني البس نضارات بس درجه خفيفه اكدر اجتاز الاختبار...؟ و اكو عمليات ليزر ترجع النضر 6\6؟
والمعهد الي يتخرجون منه ينقبلون بعدها بمطار القاهره 
وكم راتب الطيار بالساعه او بالشهر ؟


اتمنى جواب منكم واشكركم
 The Last Samurai


----------



## م/ مصطفي (6 يونيو 2009)

the last samurai قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> ساده اعضاء المنتدى وكل من متواجد تحاتي الكم
> عندي اسأله مدوختني واريدلي جاره
> اني عراقي واريد ادرس طيران مدني بمصر يقبلون طلاب عراقيين
> ...



*اخي الحبيب ,, اعتذر لك عن تاخيري الشديد في اجابه استفسارك , و لكن هذا بسبب مرضي الشديد
عفا الله عنك و عن جميــع المسلميــن , اللهم امين اجمعين

اولا :- دراسه الطيران المدني بمصر متـــاحه لكل من هو يرغب ذلك و يجتـــــــاز الكشـــف الطبي 

ثانيا :- انت تقول ان نظرك ليس بقوي ,, فكيف اذن سوف تصبح طيـــار !! 

اعلم ان من شروط قبول الدراسه عامه للطيار لا تقبل بقوه نظر 6/6 حـــــــــــــــــــاد 

اما بالنسبه لحالتك ,, فلست اعلم في الواقع ,, هل يمكن لك الاجتياز ام لا !! 

وفقك الله لما يحبه و يرضــاه *


----------



## hmdoon (7 يونيو 2009)

اريد مواقع انترنت احمل منها مراجع هندسة صورايخ انا طالب ماجستير


----------



## م/ مصطفي (10 يونيو 2009)

*اعتــذر عن التاخيــر الشــديد *

* تفــضل اخي ,, من هنـــــــا  ستجد الكثير من الكتب المفيده باذن الله في مجال الصواريخ و الطائرات *

* بالتوفيـق اخي الحبيب *​


----------



## The Last Samurai (15 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك اخي م\مصطفى اطابك الله و اشكرك على معلوماتك القيمه وبارك الله بيك


----------



## جعنونه (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم جمعيــعا ^_^

بقيت اسأل انا طالبه بالثانويه وان شاءالله بس اخلص بدرس طيران 

بس الي قاعده افكر فيه انه اذا درست وخلصت وماوظفوني على اني بنت مااصير طياره

يصير اتوظف شي ثاني بنفس دراستي ؟؟


----------



## م/ مصطفي (5 يوليو 2009)

the last samurai قال:


> اشكرك اخي م\مصطفى اطابك الله و اشكرك على معلوماتك القيمه وبارك الله بيك



الشكر لله وحده اخي الحبيب ,, اتمني لك كل خيــر  ​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (5 يوليو 2009)

جعنونه قال:


> السلام عليكم جمعيــعا ^_^
> 
> بقيت اسأل انا طالبه بالثانويه وان شاءالله بس اخلص بدرس طيران
> 
> ...



اكيد ان شاء الله ,, 
دراسه هندسه الطيران هي فرع من فروع هندسه الميكانيــكا 
و اذا لم تستطيعي العمل كمهندسه طيران ... تستطيعي العمل كمهندسه ميكانيكا ​


----------



## abo-abdulrahman (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا جماعة هندسة الطيران هندسة معقدة وبها كثير من المعلومات عن الطيران وصيانة الطائرات اسألوا مجرب ولا تسألوا طبيب .


----------



## م/ مصطفي (23 يوليو 2009)

هذا رايك وحدك , لانه من الواضح انك لا تحب هذا المجال 
و بالتالي فلن تستطيـع الاستمـرار فيه


----------



## سامح الفيومى (31 يوليو 2009)

احسنت يامهندس مصطفى مجال الطيران شامل وواسع ويلم تقريبا بكل علوم الهندسه


----------



## eng/a_nabawy (18 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحتم اي حد يعرف تنسيق اعدادي القاهرة سنة 2008 ؟
رجاء الرد
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أمير صبحي (18 أغسطس 2009)

أهلا بك أخي eng/a_nabawy

إدخل على الرابط : http://unimasr.com/community/portal.php

ستجد أكبر مرجع معلوماتي للتبادل الحواري المفيد للطلبة والمعيدين 

لكن الموقع هنا عملي بعضا ً ما عن طبيعة سؤالك 

وأدعوك للتعرف على قسم هندسة الطيران معنا على الرابط : 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=143864



بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك 

تحياتي


----------



## عماد عكو (22 أغسطس 2009)

أنا طالب هندسة حاسب حابب أعمل طائرة هيليكوبتر من صنعي بس بدي أعرف كام فولط لازم يكون المحرك أذا بدي يكون طول الطائرة 30 سم و بدي أعرف كمان كام طول شفرات المروحة لو سمحتو 
بدي الرد بسرعة من اللي بيعرف


----------



## عماد عكو (22 أغسطس 2009)

*صناعة هيليكوبتر*

بس أنا بدي أعمل طائرة هيليكوبتر و بدي من شي حدا بيعرف يجاوبني أذا بتريدو 
1-أذا بدي أعمل طيارة بطول 50سم كام فولط لازم يكون المحرك؟
2-كام طول شفرات المروحة اذا كانت الطيارة بهالحجم؟
3-قطع الطيارة من وين فيني اشتريها؟


----------



## yassin21 (22 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ياجماعة رمضان مبارك عليكم 
عاوز أعرف أكثر عن ميكانيكا الطيران لأني ناوي إن شاء الله أدرس هذا المجال


----------



## يوسف التونسي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أريد معرفة ما يوجد من ميكانيزمات تقوم بتركيب الإطار على نصفي عجلة الطائرة
(assembly a tire on 2 half wheels)

و جازاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م/ مصطفي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

يوسف التونسي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أريد معرفة ما يوجد من ميكانيزمات تقوم بتركيب الإطار على نصفي عجلة الطائرة
> (assembly a tire on 2 half wheels)
> 
> و جازاكم الله كل خير



اعتقـد ان قسم الميكاترونيــك قـادر علي مساعدتك اكثر من قسم الطيران في مشروعك هذا 
​


----------



## يوسف التونسي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي م/ مصطفي
مع تحياتي لكم


----------



## مهندس أول (11 أكتوبر 2009)

قسم هندسة الطيران هو الأفضل والأقوى في العالم أجمع. 
الطيران أغلى تقنية في الوجود مادياً ومعنوياًَ.
على من يدرس الطيران أن يدرك هذه الحقيقة وإلا فليبحث عن قسم آخر.


----------



## مهندس أول (11 أكتوبر 2009)

عماد عكو قال:


> بس أنا بدي أعمل طائرة هيليكوبتر و بدي من شي حدا بيعرف يجاوبني أذا بتريدو
> 1-أذا بدي أعمل طيارة بطول 50سم كام فولط لازم يكون المحرك؟
> 2-كام طول شفرات المروحة اذا كانت الطيارة بهالحجم؟
> 3-قطع الطيارة من وين فيني اشتريها؟



أخي المهندس عماد
لازم تحدد مواصفاتك بالتفصيل
يعني الطول وحده لايكفي
لازم تحدد أشياء أخرى
فمثلاً تحدد المواد التي تنوي استعمالها في التصنيع ومن ثم تعرف وزن الطائرة حتى تستطيع معرفة كم من الفولتات تحتاج ومن ثم تعرف طول الشفرات بمعرفة الوزن لكن أيضاً يلزمك تحديد سماكة الشفرة المستخدمة
الطول وحده لا يكفي أبداً, على حد علمي فإن جامعة القاهرة تضم نخبة من أفضل دكاترة الطيران فأقترح عليك الذهاب لسؤالهم أو مراسلتهم بالبريد الإلكتروني
أما بالنسبة للقطع فمن الممكن الحصول عليها عن طريق الإنترنت أو طلب ذلك من إحدى الورش الميكانيكية المتمكنة حتى يقومون بتصنيعها لك إذا كانت لديهم القدرة
والله الموفق.:31:


----------



## jeemi (27 أكتوبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا أريد دراسة هندسة الطيران لكن لا أدري في أي دولة أفضل أنا سمعت أستراليا وكندة أفضل.
طيب: 1- وين الأفضل أستراليا أو كندة؟؟
2- وكم مصاريف هادولتين؟؟
3- وماهي الجامعه وهل هي معتمدة في السعودية ؟؟
4- وهذا آخر سؤال: انا يمني وطبعاً بدرس بالخارج هل من الممكن أن أتوظف بالسعودية وبنفس الراتب السعودي؟؟
وجزاكم الله ألف خير..*


----------



## Ahmedbabagan (30 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا احمد من العراق 
حابب ادرس هندسة الطيران بس متردد والسبب:
في بعض الناس بتقول ان الحصول على وضيفة في هذا المجال صعب وغير متوفر بكثرة
فممكن حد يجاوبني علة هذا السؤال:
"هل الحصول علة وضيفة لخريجي البكلوريوس تتم بسهولة ام تكون صعبة نوعا ما؟؟؟"
مع العلم اذا سهل الله واخترت دراسة هندسة الطيران فسوف اذهب لاوكرانيا للحصول على الشهادة
ممكن الرد من الاخوة الموجودين وبسرعة​


----------



## jeemi (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ياناس ليه مارديتوا على موضوعي 
لو سمحتوا أبي الرد بسرعه اذا تكرمتوا
وشكراً...


----------



## Ahmedbabagan (8 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

ممكن تعطوني معلومات عن قسم بناء الطائرات والصواريخ
وهل يختلف عن ميكانيك طائرات​


----------



## krass007 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*اننى اريد شراء محرك ناري لابدء اول تجربة فى صناعة طائرة هيليكبتر. 
والحقيقة ليسة عندي خبرة كبيرة فى مجال الطيران اريد معرفة العلاقة بين قوة المحرك و وزن الطائرة و كيفية تصميم الشفراة و القواعد التى يجب تتبعها...شكرا...*


----------



## المهندس احمدكيلانى (16 فبراير 2010)

ايه المواد الى بتدرس فى سنة اولى طيران


----------



## hassaw (16 فبراير 2010)

انا طالب طيران من سوريا السنة الرابعة 
حبيت الدراسة في هذا المجال لكن ما بعرف شو مصيري بعد انهاء الدراسة 
ان شاء الله خير


----------



## وائل22 (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
تحية طيبة معطرة لكل أعضاء الملتقى
انا سعيد بالأنضمام لعضوية ملتقى المهندسين العرب
أنا لست خريج كلية الهندسة و لكنى أعشق الطيران و جميع أنواع الطائرات


----------



## وائل22 (9 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحية طيبة عطره برياحين الجنة 
أرجو مساعدتى فى الأجابة على سؤالى 
كيفية تصميم مراوح الطائرات والمعادلات الهندسية المستخدمة فى تصميم المراوح و العوامل المؤثرة فى تصميم المرحة ؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## marvel eng (10 أبريل 2010)

دلوقتى انا فى اعدادى ومش عندنا قسم الطيران نعمل علشان ندخل طيران القاهره


----------



## ياسرالعوفي (1 يوليو 2010)

سلام عليكم اخواني الله يوفقكم فيدوني انتوا تعرفوا ان تانيه تانوي وتالت تراكمي
انا لسه لاسبوع لي يجي بخد النتيجه ونسيبتي الستاد سالته قلي تقريبا86.25
وجبت بالقدرات60
والتحصيلي لسا الاحد اختبر

الي ابغاه انا نفسي اخوش صيانة طيران من فين اقدم وفين اروحومتي يبدا التقديم وكم سنه ويقبلوني ولالا

الله يسعدكم قولولي وربي مهموم وخايف محد يعلم غير ربينا

اخوكم ياسر:"::


----------



## ياسرالعوفي (1 يوليو 2010)

ردوااااااا ع سؤلي الي فووووووووق 

الله يجزااااااااكم خير ياخوااااااااااان


----------



## ياسرالعوفي (2 يوليو 2010)

*ردوااااااا ع سؤلي الي فووووووووق 

الله يجزااااااااكم خير ياخوااااااااااان*


----------



## المهندس* عبدالعزيز (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

تحيه طيبه وبعد ... اخواني واخواتي انا واعوذ بالله من كلمه انا عضو جديد في موقعكم ومنتداكم اللمميز الذي للامانه ابهرني بحسن تعاملكم مع الزوار والردود على اسألتهم واتمنى اني اكون ضيف خفيف الضل متواجد بينكم ويشرفني ذالك 

انا واعوذ بالله من كلمه انا بختصار شديد كان حلمي اكون مهندس طيران وانا احب التعقيد وفك الرموز والاشياء الصعبه وما اقولكم ان عندي لغه انجليزيه متكامله عندي لغه متوسطه والحين اسعى لتكون متكامله لاني سمعت ان الشي الرئيسي والاهم هو اللغه لاني ابي ادرس في بريطانيا دوله احبها وسمعت ان الشهاده فيها تفوق اي جامعه او كليه اخرى وعندي بعض الاسأله ارجو الرد عليها من خلال الرسائل الخاصه او ردا على هالموضوع وهالاسأله المطروحه الاهم اللقا اجوبه 

السؤال الاول : النسبه المحدده لقبول الطالب كم تكون كحد ادنى وهل هي علمي ام ادبي ؟

السؤال الثاني : كم تكلفت الدراسه وكم عدد السنين اللتي سأتواجد فيها ببريطانيا للدراسه وهل تشمل السكن والاكل وان لم تشملهم كم السكن واسعار الوجبات الثالثه اليوميه ولتبسيط الرد انا من دوله الكويت وعملتي الدينار وارجو الرد كم تكلفني بريطاني وكويتي ؟

السؤال الثالث : هل الدراسه في بريطانيا صعبه من حيث التأقلم مع اللغه والمنهج والاختصاص والبيئه ؟

السؤال الرابع : طريقه الدراسه السنه فيها كورسين ولا كورس واحد وطريقه المواد الحد الادنى والكبر وهل تحتاج اني اتفرغ تفرغ كامل او اخصص اوقات لدراسه محدده ؟

السؤال الخامس : اريد تفصيل بخصوص الجامعه (السؤال موجه لدارس في بريطانيا) ؟

السؤال السادس : هل سأدرس على هذه البرامج فقد Matlab 
Autocad 
Nastrun 
Office 
ام ماذا ؟

والسؤال السابع والاخير : اريد نظره شامله عن الجامعات بشكل عام وماالذي سأدرسه فالبدايه حتى النهايه بمعنى اول سنه شنو راح تكون والثانيه والثالثه والخ حسب ما تمتد الدراسه ؟

ارجو المساعده وسأدعي له بالخير من ينورني /// وشكرا 

اخوكم : عبدالعزيز​


----------



## eng. thamer (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
النجاح يبدأ من داخل النفس اولا.فاذا كانت لديك رغبه وحب شديد للطائرات ستنجحي في الحياة العمليه لأن عضلات المهندس في عقله وشخصيته وما يحمله من علم
تحياتي


----------



## mechanics20 (4 أغسطس 2010)

انا مهندسة ميكانيا قوى حديثة التخرج و اريد العمل في مجال الطيران 
في كورس المفروض اخذه؟ ممكن اعرف فين ؟ و سعره كام؟؟
ولماذا لا يوجد اماكن للبنات؟؟


----------



## mechanics20 (4 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو الرد على سؤالي قريبا لكي ابدأ في الاجراءات((مهندسة ميكانيكا قوى))


----------



## aircraft_engineer9 (20 أغسطس 2010)

رد على سؤال البشمهندسة :mechanics20
ممكن تشتغلى فى مجال الطيران بشرط انك تاخدى كورس البيزك وده شرط اساسى كونك انك تشتغلى مهندسة طيران والاماكن المتاحة ليه مكانين مصر للطيران وهتسالى فى قطاع التدريب هناك والمكان التانى هوه الاكاديمية المصرية لعلوم الطيران (معهد طيران امبابة سابقا) الكورس فى مصرللطيران هيكلفك حوالى 14000 والكورس فى الاكاديمية هيكلفك تقريبا 7000 
بس مش هتعرفى تشتغلى هنا فى مصر لان معظم الشركات بتشغل الذكور فقط فى مجال الصيانة بس فى امل انك تشتغلى فى مجال الطيران لكن هتشتغلى فى التخطيط)planning) وده الحاجة الوحيدة اللى ممكن تشتغلى فيها 
واتمنى ليكى التوفيق يارب 
وان كان عندك اى استفسار انا تحت امرك


----------



## mechanics20 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## zeyad2000 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*استفسار عن هندسة الطيران*



turbofan قال:


> طيران بياخد من مقبول وممكن تكون شايل مادتين كمان بص على الله تنجحوا


السلام عليكم انا اسة طالب فى سنوية 3ث وكنت عايز اعرف ازاى اخش هندسة الطيران يعنى بتاخد مجموع ولا بفلوس ولا بخشها بعد الكلية يعنى عايز افهم ازاى اخشها لحسن انا بعشششششششششششششق الطيران ده وحلم حياتى انى اخشها ....... شكرا:7::7:


----------



## طارق حافظ عبده (5 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى فى الثانوية العامة و يريد ان يصبح طيار مدنى على خطوط الطيران المتعددة 
كيف يصبح طيار ؟؟


----------



## 7okaaa (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مســـــــــــــاء الخــــــــــــير كنت عاوز اسأل لو حد عنده فكره عن Periodic structures
ولو حد عنده اى كتب بخصوصه
وشكرا لاهتمامكوا


----------



## جرهم الذهبي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

انا عضو جديد معاكم وانشاء الله استفيد من المنتدى ولو بيدي شي افيدكم فيه عندي سؤال حول افضل المعاهد لهندسه الطيران ان كانت في اي معلومات او مواقع تدلوني عليها وشكرا لكم *


----------



## hadir mohamed (30 ديسمبر 2010)

انا طالبة فى الثانوية العامة وكنت عايزة اعرف المعهد دة بياخد مجموع اد اية


----------



## مسلم المهري (3 يناير 2011)

انا طالب ثانويه عامه وافكر غي صنع طائره ياريت اي واحد عنده اي خلفيه يطلعني عليها


----------



## midolove (3 يناير 2011)

انا طالب ثانوية عامة طنت اريد ادرس هندسة طيران بس كان عندى كام استفسار
1-كنت عاوز اعرف مصاريف الدراسة انا سمعت ان القسم دة لية مصاريف غير مصاريف الكلية
2-كنت عاوز اعرف اة هى التخصصات المهمه.
3-كنت عاوز اعرف اة هى الرخص المطلوبة وممكن احصل علية منين وبكام
ويريت الرد يكون بسرعة.وشكراانا طالب ثانوية عامة طنت اريد ادرس هندسة طيران بس كان عندى كام استفسار


----------



## midolove (26 يناير 2011)

ياجماعة هى مصاريف الدراسة فى الكلية كام


----------



## mohammad 1991 (25 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ,,,انا محمد طالب في كلية الكهرباء والالكترون,,,,بس انا مهووس بقسم الطيران,,,,بدي بس اسالكن ممكن حدا يعلمني كيف اصمم هولوكيتر تعمل عل الاوامر الصوتية,,,,بس بترجاكن بترجاكن بدي اللي يجاوب ,يجاوب بالتفصيل الممل الممل,,,وبدي منكن شغلة اذا سمحتو,,,يمكن اسماء قطع الهولوكبتر الي رح تقلولي ياها تكون شوي علمية ويمكن انا ما افهم عليكن لذا بترجاكن اذا القطع الها اسم صناعي تكتبوه,,,,,بس رجاء تجاوبوني عل سوالي وبلتفصيل,,,,مع العلم انو الاوامر الصوتية الي بدي اصدرها للطيارة تكون لاسلكية,,,يعني مثال,,,لما اقلا للهلوكوبتر عل جهاز اللاسلكي(power on) فا بتقوم الهولوكبتر تشتغل,,,,,وارجو انو يكون سولي واضح,,,,بس بترجاكن ماتتركولي سوالي وتمشو بترجاكن تجاوبو علي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohammad 1991 (25 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ,,,انا محمد طالب في كلية الكهرباء والالكترون,,,,بس انا مهووس بقسم الطيران,,,,بدي بس اسالكن ممكن حدا يعلمني كيف اصمم هولوكيتر تعمل عل الاوامر الصوتية,,,,بس بترجاكن بترجاكن بدي اللي يجاوب ,يجاوب بالتفصيل الممل الممل,,,وبدي منكن شغلة اذا سمحتو,,,يمكن اسماء قطع الهولوكبتر الي رح تقلولي ياها تكون شوي علمية ويمكن انا ما افهم عليكن لذا بترجاكن اذا القطع الها اسم صناعي تكتبوه,,,,,بس رجاء تجاوبوني عل سوالي وبلتفصيل,,,,مع العلم انو الاوامر الصوتية الي بدي اصدرها للطيارة تكون لاسلكية,,,يعني مثال,,,لما اقلا للهلوكوبتر عل جهاز اللاسلكي(power on) فا بتقوم الهولوكبتر تشتغل,,,,,وارجو انو يكون سولي واضح,,,,بس بترجاكن ماتتركولي سوالي وتمشو بترجاكن تجاوبو علي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## nassr_2010 (17 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا طالب في هندسة الطيران السنه الرابعه تخصص (افيونكس )
اريد من سيادتكم النصح والمشوره من اجل الحصول على رخصة هندسة الطيران تخصص افيونكس بعد التخرج 
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
تحياتي [email protected]


----------



## سامح الفيومى (27 أبريل 2011)

تحصل على الشهادة ولا رخصة ولا بكالوريوس


----------



## amir elengineer (3 مايو 2011)

hadir mohamed قال:


> انا طالبة فى الثانوية العامة وكنت عايزة اعرف المعهد دة بياخد مجموع اد اية


 

معهد هندسة طيران بياخد دايما اقل من هندسة القاهرة ب3 الى 5 درجات في المية :81:والله أعلم


----------



## Prof. Engineer (5 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم انا من السعودية ايش الاوراق الازمة عشان ادروس هندسة في القاهرة والتكلفة المادية كم 
يكلفني الين ماغلق دراسة ياريت تعطوني الاجوبة الكاملة وشكرا


----------



## yahia altaher (22 يوليو 2011)

انا سمعت انو دراسة الطيران في الفلبين قويه هل هذا الكلام صحيح افيدوني جزاكم الله خير ؟؟


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

prof. Engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم انا من السعودية ايش الاوراق الازمة عشان ادروس هندسة في القاهرة والتكلفة المادية كم
> يكلفني الين ماغلق دراسة ياريت تعطوني الاجوبة الكاملة وشكرا


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الفاضل بعد أن تحصل على الثانوية السعودية يمكنك التقدم لمكتب التنسيق في وزارة التعليم العالي
ويتم معادلة شهادتك الثانوية السعودية
وعلى حسب مجموعك يتم إدخالك في وسط اخوانك المصريين ويمكنك الدخول على موقع إدارة الوافدين وهو موقع قطاع الشئون الثقافية والبعثات
لتعرف الأوراق المطلوبة


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

yahia altaher قال:


> انا سمعت انو دراسة الطيران في الفلبين قويه هل هذا الكلام صحيح افيدوني جزاكم الله خير ؟؟


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
دراسة الطيران في الفلبين مستواها عادي وليست بالقوية كالدراسة في امريكا أو مصر
ولكنها معتمدة بالخطوط السعودية ومعتمدة عالميا
وإذا أردت التفاصيل فاطلبها وسأحضرها لك بأمر الله​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم​
إلى جميع إخواني زوار المنتدى وأعضائه​
 لي طلب لو لك أي اقتراح أو ملاحظة برجاء إدراجها في هذا الموضوع
وإليك الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78787.html

ولنسهم معا في تطوير بناء القسم​*


----------



## راتب العامري (30 أكتوبر 2011)

كم الراتب الادنى لهاد التخصص تقريبا ارجو منكم الرد


----------



## راتب العامري (30 أكتوبر 2011)

كم الراتب الادنى لهاد التخصص تقريبا ارجو منكم الرد


----------



## سامح الفيومى (30 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الراتب في الخطوط السعودية يبدأ من 6000 ريال
وذلك حتى في خلال فترة التدريب​


----------

